# The New AB Charles Hooby Shop



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

*The New AB Charles Hobby Shop*

This is an announcement to let everyone know that we will be moving into much larger and better facilties over the next couple of months. We are hoping for a Sept 1st GRAND REOPENING. The new place will have asphalt parking lot racing...a true r/c museum....10,000 sq ft of retail space....and WE will be supporting the Gate in its endeavors as well as other regional tracks and charities. I will keep everyone updated and you can also keep watch for updates on our website www.ab-charles.com

Thanks everyone!!!

Jim


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thats awesome news Jim!! Thanks for your help and I hope I can make it out for some TC racing on asphalt, maybe my favorite type of 4wd racing that I never get to do!!! 

Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

*Update*

Looks like we will also have a fenced in 100x30 ft testing area for various r/c vehicles and a small teasting pool for those into the r/c boats. We will be expanding as well into the r/c airplane and helicopter areas. there will be over 1100 sq ft of r/c retail area and another 825 sq ft of space for 2 slot car tracks of the HO and 1/32nd scales. We will also have a full sized walkin paint spray booth with the possibility of airbrushing classes held periodically. Keep watch on our website for updates and details.

jim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*R/C facility*

That is great news! Looking forward to the new On-Road paved track!
Cool about the boat pond too... the boat season is really picking up!


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Man I want a boat too...

Best of luck to AB Charles with there new move. I know with Jims help this should be a great place to be in western PA...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Looks like Jim forgot to update HERE . Everyone, go to www.ab-charles.com and see the news!!!!!


----------

